# iMac 27" [2009] Changer de carte graphique (Nvidia?)



## chiboul (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
premièrement, j'aimerais bien savoir s'il était possible de changer la carte graphique de mon iMac:
iMac 27 pouces - Fin 2009 (octobre) processeur Intel Core i7 avec carte graphique: ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 Mo...
ET si cela est possible, je voudrais savoir si en plus je pouvais remplacer celle-ci par un carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX..... parce que sur tout les forums que j'ai visité, les " upgrades " de cartes grapghiques ce faisait basiquement avec des Radeon. Bref, si Nvidia ne peut pas être une solution, j'en ai peut-être une autre. J'ai beaucoup entendu parlé de celle-là: AMD Radeon HD 6970M 2Gb. D'après plusieurs autres forum cette carte graphique est la solution, mais moi, je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut, car MON BUT serait de faire tourner des jeux de ' nouvelles générations ' tel que Battlefield 3 voire 4 et Watch_Dogs... plutôt en élevé. Votre aide me serait extrêmement utile surtout que ce fait plusieurs mois que je tourne autour du ' pot '... décidement...

Merci d'avance,

Vanya.

Et désolé pour le pavé ci-dessus mais la je ne peux vraiment pas raccourcir .


_------- Ma Configuration -------

Intel Core i7 @ 2,7 GHz
8 Gb RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4850 (VRAM: 512 Mo)
iMac, OS X Mavericks (10.9.2), Bootcamp_​


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juin 2014)

Les cartes d'Imac sont les même que dans les portables c'est à dire au format ATX. C'est un format quasiment introuvable dans le commerce et dans tous les cas sont remplacement est quasi impossible puisque le système de refroidissement est spécialement adapté pour la carte d'origine. 







L'Imac ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un portale dans un écran et malheureusement ça empêche l'upgrade côté graphique. 

C'est pour ça que beaucoup de joueur préfère prendre le mac pro. (ancien)


----------



## chiboul (14 Juin 2014)

pourtant j'ai déjà vu quelqu'un qui dit avoir réussi à mettre une AMD Radeon HD 6970M 2Gb à la place de son ancienne avec le même iMac que moi: *le lien* c'est Clockover


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Juin 2014)

J'ai pas dit que c'était pas possible j'ai dit que c'était chaud. Déjà pour trouver une carte MTX, bonne chance, quand tu vas voir le prix tu as plus vite fait de te monter une tour PC...

Pour te donner un exemple voici la version Alienware/ROG qui n'a rien à voir : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/NEW-GENUINE-...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item2a3e2a4950

Alors pour trouver une version Imac déjà c'est chaud mais en plus ça va te coûter au moins 500 euros et ce pour une carte cette honorable mais ne rêve pas, tu ne jouera jamais à WatchDogs en élevé avec ça (même si c'est une super carte il faut prendre en compte la résolution de l'iMAc) .


----------

